# Need Help Please



## oldrodder43 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello. Retired from Building Trades. Just doing a little wiring for a little spending money.
I have a Troy Built Tuffy Tiller with a Tecumseh engine. Model is H30-35387P, Serial is 3127A. I think I need a new carb for it, as it doesn't run and keep running while trying to till. The number on the top of my present carb is #1183E3D. I can't find anything matching this on Ebay. Can someone help me please? Thanks. Perley


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

oldrodder43 said:


> Hello. Retired from Building Trades. Just doing a little wiring for a little spending money.
> I have a Troy Built Tuffy Tiller with a Tecumseh engine. Model is H30-35387P, Serial is 3127A. I think I need a new carb for it, as it doesn't run and keep running while trying to till. The number on the top of my present carb is #1183E3D. I can't find anything matching this on Ebay. Can someone help me please? Thanks. Perley


I think the bowl nut/main jet might be dirty, clamp off the fuel line and remove the bowl, turn the needle in the main jet to seat counting the turns, usually about 1 1/2 now clean the bowl and the main jet, refer to the pic below for the tiny hole near the top that usually is the problem, I clean it with the wire from a twist tie. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk Perley.If the carb isn't corroded,a good cleaning and replacement of a few parts may restore it to working condition.Tecumseh part number 631021B includes a new needle valve with retainer,a new needle valve seat and a new float bowl seal for around $5.
I seen this carb on eBay,which looks like the one you need if the old carb is beyond repair.there are also links to the carb and engine service manuals for your motor.The carb number you posted (1183E3D) is not the actual part number.You have to look at the parts list for your engine type and spec number to see what carb you need (631921).Hope this will get you started.

eBay carb listing,adjustable jets-
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tecumseh-Re...645?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d3801156d 

Tecumseh carb service manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehcarburetormanual.pdf

Tecumseh flat head engine manual-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## oldrodder43 (Jul 26, 2013)

To USMCGRUNT. Thank you kindly for that information and those links. I have found a copy of the service manual on ebay. And the carb info I've printed off, lotsa ink and paper! But it stumps me as to how you know what carb my engine takes. Not that I doubt you, but curious. Perley


----------



## oldrodder43 (Jul 26, 2013)

And to GEOGRUBB, I thank you for that excellent info and the pictures. I think I will buy a kit and take it all apart and go from there. Perley


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Just type in your engine info( Model is Tecumseh H30-35387P, Serial is 3127A)into almost any on-line parts supplier and the parts list for the engine will pop up.From there,you can see all the part numbers for your engine.
I usually save all the service manuals and parts information on a hard drive or Cd ROM,then you can print out only what you need,when you need it.

Since you questioned the carb info,is the eBay carb the same as yours?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

oldrodder43 said:


> To USMCGRUNT. Thank you kindly for that information and those links. I have found a copy of the service manual on ebay. And the carb info I've printed off, lotsa ink and paper! But it stumps me as to how you know what carb my engine takes. Not that I doubt you, but curious. Perley


Perley, you will be amazed as to what the people on this forum know and are willing to share, it is priceless. Have a good one. Geo


----------

